# Jolie in the next batman?



## Groff (Aug 1, 2008)

Riddle Me This: Jolie & Depp in New Batman? - Summer Movie Guide Blog

Please raptor jesus... Just keep these as rumors.

Johnny Depp and Jolie would make the third movie a joke...
Personally, I want to see the riddler more than catwoman. But I certainly wouldn't want Johnny Depp as the riddler.

There's a reason Heath Ledger played a perfect Joker, and that was because he wasn't trying to be a character as much as he was just trying to act like he was insane, which really made the part. That's what we need for the riddler, someone who can play the part of a psychopath.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 1, 2008)

I still want a darker penguin then the riddler.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 1, 2008)

I heard rumours on the radio that Jolie had shown interest in playing Catwoman, not sure if it will go anywhere and to be honest couldn't careless  She's not great at acting but looks good, in my mind that's not enough to give her a role...look how it worked out for the "Catwoman" movie.

However, Johnny Depp is a phenomenal actor and I think it would be great to see him involved in some way.

I disagree with your statement about Ledger's joker and agree at the same time  He was trying to create a character but bringing out the more insane qualities of him. It was a very well thought out and honed character that he totally immersed himself into. If they wanted to just act insane with no character they could've got Jim Carrey or even got Jack Nicholson to reprise the role...although the Joker would be wrinkly as fuck then 

I wish Chris Nolan would use Penguin, but he's already said he doesn't like him because he's such a campy villain


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 1, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I wish Chris Nolan would use Penguin, but he's already said he doesn't like him because he's such a campy villain



He needs to go back and watch batman returns, nothing campy about that.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2008)

to be honest jolie, if she put a little weight back on, is the only actress i can think off with the 'assets' to properly display catwoman but i think it would make the film a bit shit. I do however know for a fact if she was dressed up like catwoman shed be my desktop and background on my pc possibly for a number of years!

I think depp would do the riddler quite well.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 1, 2008)

The Riddler would be fantastic if he was done right. He's a tricky one to cast for. The Riddler was probably the only role of Jim Carey's that I didn't like very much. Angelina Jolie would make a terrible, terrible Catwoman. If that casting goes through, I might not even bother to watch it.



Desecrated said:


> I still want a darker penguin then the riddler.



A really dark Penguin would be neat, but I actually kind of liked Danny DeVito's portrayal of Penguin. It wasn't flawless, but it was definitely one of the better examples of Batman movie acting. There are other villains who have been horribly portrayed in past movies that I think deserve revamping more, like Mr. Freeze, or even Poison Ivy (_Batman & Robin_ SUCKED).


----------



## darren (Aug 1, 2008)

I really hope they're not going to fall into the "two villains per movie" trap that ended up making the last series of films so campy and stupid, with no room for character development.



Spoiler



Yes, i know The Dark Knight features Joker AND TwoFace, but the amount of screen time given to Harvey Dent allowed that character a bit of space to breathe, and then TwoFace's role was secondary, at best.



I think Depp would make a great Riddler... he's actually a pretty phenomenal actor who could probably do a lot with the role. Jolie is a great choice for Catwoman as well, ("Girl, Interrupted" anyone?) but i think it would be a HUGE mistake to put them both in the same movie, as it would cause the plot to be stretched too thin, in my opinion.

DeVito was awesome as The Penguin, but that was the beginning of that series of movies' slide into camp.

It'd be interesting to cast someone like Philip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin. I bet he'd be ridiculously good in that role.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 1, 2008)

I liked Jolie back circa Girl Interrupted, but have you seen the movies she's been in since Tombraider?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 1, 2008)

I say Vin Diesel as Mr. Freeze 



Desecrated said:


> He needs to go back and watch batman returns, nothing campy about that.



Exactly! Batman Returns is one of my favourite films  Plus Michelle Pfeiffer played a brilliant catwoman that no one has lived upto since. Plus! It had Christopher Walken in!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 1, 2008)

Jessica Biel as catwoman please.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 1, 2008)

Freeze isn't even supposed to be all that buff, I don't think.  My Batman mythology is a bit rusty, but wasn't he a scientist?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 1, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Freeze isn't even supposed to be all that buff, I don't think.  My Batman mythology is a bit rusty, but wasn't he a scientist?



Fine, Tim Roth then...get a good actor to play a dire character


----------



## playstopause (Aug 1, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> However, Johnny Depp is a phenomenal actor and I think it would be great to see him involved in some way.





darren said:


> I think Depp would make a great Riddler... he's actually a pretty phenomenal actor who could probably do a lot with the role.


----------



## noodles (Aug 1, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Jessica Biel as catwoman please.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 1, 2008)

The Penguin would work as a bit player at most, with about the same status as Scarecrow in TDK. He's just not a particularly deep character and doesn't really differ enough from the standard mob boss to bother with, in my opinion. Devito's Penguin was drastically altered from the comic book versions and is probably as good a Penguin as we'll ever get. Really, there's just not enough to work with, especially in Nolan's more realistic universe.

Catwoman could work, but definitely not with Jolie. Anyway, you'd think that other Catwoman movie was fresh enough in peoples' memory to want to avoid her for a while. Then again, it didn't seem to bother the Hulk...

I think The Riddler could work if he was the polar opposite of The Joker: cold and calculating, with a short fuse and with a bitter compulsion to unmask Batman. Again, I definitely wouldn't pick Depp, partly because he hasn't done anything good in a long while and partly to avoid all ties with Burton-era theatrics. That and the only actor I'm more sick of seeing is... well, Christian Bale I'd actually love to see Jim Carrey re-cast as The Riddler; he's proved himself a pretty competent actor in recent years and it'd be majorly ballsy to go back and reimagine a role like that.

My first two picks would be Clayface and Deadshot, but both were featured in that Gotham Knight thing so, while canon, they probably won't show up on film. I'd love to see Scarface/Ventriloquist, with Steve Buscemi voicing Scarface and that lawyer guy from Scrubs as Ventriloquist (yeah, I don't know either). If Bane was kept somewhat faithful to his comic origins (ie none of the HULK SMASH crap like that movie with Ahnuld) he might work too. Really, though, Nolan managed to pull off the first movie with Ra's Al Ghul and Scarecrow, so he could pull off pretty much anyone at this point.


----------



## Naren (Aug 1, 2008)

I think Depp would be great in a Batman movie, but I don't think Jolie could hack it. I have a very very high opinion of Depp as an actor and a very low opinion of Jolie as an actress. She's been in a few decent movies where her acting wasn't horrible, but her acting has never been particularly impressive in any of her movies. She mainly gets hired based on her looks... and her family ties.


----------



## noodles (Aug 1, 2008)

Honestly, I think they need some way to make Harvy Dent NOT dead, since Two Face is the logical choice for villain. I think both of the names being floated around are horrible choices: Angelina Jolie is just not that good of an actor, and Johnny Depp isn't the kind of guy I see playing the Riddler.

What are with you people and Divito? He played a horrible Penguin. The character was supposed to be sophisticated, not some mutant psycho raised in the wild by animals. What a horrible character that was!


----------



## 220BX (Aug 1, 2008)

seeing depp in movies like POTC , sweeney todd and as edward scissorhands or even that schanbel movie(forgot the name) made me think that he might make a good riddler..it's good to see that come around as a rumour but as far as jolie for catwoman goes....no way!!!! it should be someone who can carry that look and ACT!!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 1, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> The Penguin would work as a bit player at most, with about the same status as Scarecrow in TDK. He's just not a particularly deep character and doesn't really differ enough from the standard mob boss to bother with, in my opinion. Devito's Penguin was drastically altered from the comic book versions and is probably as good a Penguin as we'll ever get. Really, there's just not enough to work with, especially in Nolan's more realistic universe.
> 
> Catwoman could work, but definitely not with Jolie. Anyway, you'd think that other Catwoman movie was fresh enough in peoples' memory to want to avoid her for a while. Then again, it didn't seem to bother the Hulk...
> 
> ...



After bringing up Steve Buscemi, I could imagine him playing an interesting version of the Riddler.


----------



## darren (Aug 1, 2008)

You can't watch this and tell me Jolie isn't capable of playing a sociopath. Granted, she's made a lot of awful films since then, but she's just insanely good in this movie:


----------



## hairychris (Aug 1, 2008)

No Jolie in anything, please.....!!


----------



## Groff (Aug 1, 2008)

hairychris said:


> No Jolie in anything, please.....!!





Ever since Tomb Raider, she's played the same, hideously big-lipped "bad girl" who just sticks her chest out everywhere. And as much as I thought the movie kicked ass, she wasn't great in "Wanted" either.

Maybe she could pull it off, but I'd rather have someone who can play a character with some depth.


----------



## Groff (Aug 1, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I disagree with your statement about Ledger's joker and agree at the same time  He was trying to create a character but bringing out the more insane qualities of him. It was a very well thought out and honed character that he totally immersed himself into. If they wanted to just act insane with no character they could've got Jim Carrey or even got Jack Nicholson to reprise the role...



What I was saying is that Ledger took the joker and made not just look like some superficial villian in a gawdy outfit, rather, he just played someone who's an evil genius, and not right in the head.



As for the riddler... I agree with the person in the Dark Knight thread... Paul Bettany.... Dress him up in some riddle-esque garb, and make him slightly twisted and sinister. Bingo.


----------



## Project2501 (Aug 1, 2008)

noodles said:


> Honestly, I think they need some way to make Harvy Dent NOT dead, since Two Face is the logical choice for villain. I think both of the names being floated around are horrible choices: Angelina Jolie is just not that good of an actor, and Johnny Depp isn't the kind of guy I see playing the Riddler.
> 
> What are with you people and Divito? He played a horrible Penguin. The character was supposed to be sophisticated, not some mutant psycho raised in the wild by animals. What a horrible character that was!





After seeing The Dark Knight several times I don't want any of Tim Burton's silliness infecting this run of Batman. I was so happy to hear Nolan say he didn't want Penguin in it.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 1, 2008)

hairychris said:


> No Jolie in anything, please.....!!



then i'll take her in my room please?



TheMissing said:


> Ever since Tomb Raider, she's played the same, hideously big-lipped "bad girl" who just sticks her chest out everywhere...



Failing to see the problem


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually don't find her very attractive anymore, either. She looks good in movies because she has a good team working on her, but in most other pictures, she looks terrible.


----------



## Scali (Aug 1, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I wish Chris Nolan would use Penguin, but he's already said he doesn't like him because he's such a campy villain


 
Guess he forgot the original Batman TV series then? Gay campy galore!
Batman == camp!
They even let Prince do the soundtrack for one movie!


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 1, 2008)

I think some of you guys are way off on Angelina Jolie. She's a terrific actress. Sure she's been in some bad movies, but they were bad scripts (Tomb Raider, Bone Collector). She's also flat out _carried _many movies and turned out great performances. I believe she has won and/or been nominated for Oscars on multiple occasions. The notion that she's a bad actress is ridiculous to me.

I agree, if she put on some weight she'd make a great Catwoman. She has that psychotic persona already, so it would be a good fit. Jessica Biel would be easy on the eyes, but honestly I'd prefer some new characters instead of the constant redos.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 1, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I think some of you guys are way off on Angelina Jolie. She's a terrific actress. Sure she's been in some bad movies, but they were bad scripts (Tomb Raider, Bone Collector). She's also flat out _carried _many movies and turned out great performances. I believe she has won and/or been nominated for Oscars on multiple occasions. The notion that she's a bad actress is ridiculous to me.
> 
> I agree, if she put on some weight she'd make a great Catwoman. She has that psychotic persona already, so it would be a good fit. Jessica Biel would be easy on the eyes, but honestly I'd prefer some new characters instead of the constant redos.



She's won one oscar for "Girl, Interrupted"...no other nominations Oscar wise although she does have a whole host of other awards for Best Actress. She's also won the Razzie for worst actress from 2002-2005...then I think it was Jenny McCarthy.

Awards don't actually mean shit though, if Stanley Kubrick can go his entire career without winning the Oscar for Best Director, and it's taken Scorcese something like 30+ years to get the Oscar for Best Director for The Departed when he should have won it for Taxi Driver or Raging Bull, it's just proof of that 

I guess it's all subjective about Jolie, but personally I don't like her as an actress.

Steve Buscemi for Catwoman?


----------



## Xaios (Aug 2, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> As for the riddler... I agree with the person in the Dark Knight thread... Paul Bettany....



Thank you. 

Catwoman would be an extremely difficult role to cast. The lead needs to be strong and have personality, which Jolie has, but she also needs to be VERY distinctly feminine, which Jolie isn't (she's a bit too tomboy). She doesn't need to be buff, she needs to be slinky. Credentials as being able to play a character with a strong sarcastic streak are also a big help. If she was 20 years younger, I might say Sharon Stone. Actually, scratch that, that would be overkill.

For now, I'm thinking Eva Green.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 2, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> She's won one oscar for "Girl, Interrupted"...no other nominations Oscar wise although she does have a whole host of other awards for Best Actress. She's also won the Razzie for worst actress from 2002-2005...then I think it was Jenny McCarthy.
> 
> Awards don't actually mean shit though, if Stanley Kubrick can go his entire career without winning the Oscar for Best Director, and it's taken Scorcese something like 30+ years to get the Oscar for Best Director for The Departed when he should have won it for Taxi Driver or Raging Bull, it's just proof of that
> 
> ...



That's true but sometimes awards DO mean something, especially with the Oscars. They really give best actor/actress nominations to people who didn't put in an awesome performance. In my opinion she was terrific in at least 6-7 different movies that come to mind. To each their own, I just think to say she's a bad actress is a bit extreme.

She got a razzie for the Tomb Raider movies I assume. Movies like that aren't really supposed to have great acting, just be entertaining.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 2, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Catwoman would be an extremely difficult role to cast. The lead needs to be strong and have personality, which Jolie has, but she also needs to be VERY distinctly feminine, which Jolie isn't (she's a bit too tomboy). She doesn't need to be buff, she needs to be slinky. Credentials as being able to play a character with a strong sarcastic streak are also a big help... For now, I'm thinking Eva Green.



I like...

Jeff


----------



## daybean (Aug 2, 2008)

yay, a dark riddler, what i wanted. no cat woman in this one please!!!!!!!


----------



## forelander (Aug 2, 2008)

I think Depp could pull it off, mostly because every movie I see him in, he plays such vastly different characters so convincingly. When I saw POTC and then Willy Wonka, I could hardly believe it was the same person. I think he could pull anything off personally, and think he'd be a great choice for the movies.


----------



## Scali (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea, Depp is fantastic, I think he'd make a wonderful riddler. He's great at playing 'weird' characters anyway. Just look at the movies he's done... Edward Scissorhands, Willy Wonka, Captain Jack Sparrow, Sweeney Todd, Don Juan de Marco, etc.
He's one of those actors that can really get under the skin of the character he's portraying, no matter how strange these characters are.
Not like Jim Carrey, who just goes over-the-top and makes a caricature out of everything. A bit more 'subdued'.


----------



## Naren (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah. Some actors get type-cast into the exact same kind of role and that's the only kind of role they play. And then there are actors like Johnny Depp and Dustin Hoffman (Rainman and Hook?! Same dude?!) who always play completely different characters. With the exception of playing the same character in a different movie, Depp has never played the same kind of character twice. He's really popular now, but I've been very very impressed by him for a long long time now. And he converted me to a fan after I saw about 3 of his films, each of which he was completely unrecognizable by how he completely became the character, each vastly different from each other.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 2, 2008)

It has to be said that part of the reason The Joker character was so amazing was that so few people saw it coming. Nolan was able to see through Ledger's previous work and see his potential.

Inevitably, I trust pretty much any casting choice Christopher Nolan chooses to make.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a plan; 

Ashley Scott (II) - Ashley scott as catwoman (she actually played batmans daughter in birds of prey)

And 

Nathan Jones (I) - Nathan jones as Bane, that guy is fucking huge.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 2, 2008)

youtube said:


> Jim Carey made the riddler here, the new batman movies blow hard chunks. However I see Hugh Laurie is thrown for a good choice. I disagree, honestly he isnt psycho enough for the role. In the modern actors out there I think the best one for the role would be Dane Cook.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 2, 2008)

+1 for Jessica Biel as Catwoman. I like that idea.

And to anyone, remember people were saying this about Heath playing Joker...if Biel and everyone works right, watches the cartoon, reads at least Batman Hush, The Long Halloween, they should have a nice fit of what the character is like.


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Andy Dick as the riddler 

Jessica Simpson as Catwoman


That would Rock!


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 3, 2008)

You know what is interesting about andy dick? 

Nothing.

can you tell him he's an asshole for me? 
Someone really should


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 3, 2008)

If Nolan did decide to use Penguin as a villain...although highly doubtful, I think Philip Seymour Hoffman would be a good choice to play him


----------



## hairychris (Aug 3, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> What I was saying is that Ledger took the joker and made not just look like some superficial villian in a gawdy outfit, rather, he just played someone who's an evil genius, and not right in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the riddler... I agree with the person in the Dark Knight thread... Paul Bettany.... Dress him up in some riddle-esque garb, and make him slightly twisted and sinister. Bingo.



Interesting choice. I hadn't really thought about him but he did a very convincing psycho job in Gangster No 1...


----------



## Korbain (Aug 4, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Inevitably, I trust pretty much any casting choice Christopher Nolan chooses to make.



That's what it comes down too for me. Its a rumor, it could be an entirely different villain to whats going around for the next batman movie. Nolan will make the right choice i believe, he's brilliant.
Though, in an interview Chris Nolan did after the dark knight, he said he hasn't considered making a new batman movie. Though...he admitted he didn't even plan on making a sequel after batman begins even with the obviousness (even a word?) of a sequel at the end of the movie. The joker card! lol


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2008)

jessica simpson as catwoman should not happen in any movie it should happen in my house!!


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 4, 2008)

Scarlet Johanssen as Catwoman.


----------



## Miss Ann Thrope (Aug 4, 2008)

Please, no. Angela Jolie can't act. All she does is look into the screen and seductively squint her eyes. I hope that Rose McGowen is Catwoman if she is in the next one but who they really need is Mr. Freeze in the next one. His story line in the old cartoons was so amazing plus who can forget the 'Revenge is like a dish..." line?


----------



## noodles (Aug 4, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> You know what is interesting about andy dick?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I absolutely loathe and despise Andy Dick, he's one of those really annoying guys who thinks he's funny, but is really just pathetic.


----------



## Decipher (Aug 5, 2008)

Man I hate Internet rumors..........


----------



## Drew (Aug 6, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> However, Johnny Depp is a phenomenal actor and I think it would be great to see him involved in some way.



Something tells me, especially after Heath Ledger pulled out all the stops for his portrayal of The Joker, Depp would probably come through in a BIG way if this happened. 

I mean, say what you will about the Pirates of the Carribean series, but Depp damn near saved the first one (the only one I've seen today). His portrayal of Jack Sparrow was fucking inspired, and evidently drawn from his experiences hanging with Keith Richards, which makes it all the better.


----------



## Deschain (Aug 6, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Catwoman would be an extremely difficult role to cast. The lead needs to be strong and have personality, which Jolie has, but she also needs to be VERY distinctly feminine, which Jolie isn't (she's a bit too tomboy). She doesn't need to be buff, she needs to be slinky. Credentials as being able to play a character with a strong sarcastic streak are also a big help.  If she was 20 years younger, I might say Sharon Stone. Actually, scratch that, that would be overkill.
> 
> For now, I'm thinking Eva Green.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> His portrayal of Jack Sparrow was fucking inspired, and evidently drawn from his experiences hanging with Keith Richards, which makes it all the better.



Getting the thumbs up from Hunter S Thompson (and paying for his insane funeral) rates higher in my book!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> Something tells me, especially after Heath Ledger pulled out all the stops for his portrayal of The Joker, Depp would probably come through in a BIG way if this happened.
> 
> I mean, say what you will about the Pirates of the Carribean series, but Depp damn near saved the first one (the only one I've seen today). His portrayal of Jack Sparrow was fucking inspired, and evidently drawn from his experiences hanging with Keith Richards, which makes it all the better.





I think if Nolan was to choose characters such as The Riddler or Mad Hatter he'd have to be very careful about who he picked to portray them because otherwise they might come out too similar to The Joker.

The Black Mask would be a good addition I think. But of all the people who have agreed to work on the next film Aaron Eckhart was one of them...

Similarly, although I say Philip Seymour Hoffman would make a good Penguin, so would Paul Giamatti.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

After seeing "The Dark Knight" I'm getting into Batman again, Nolans version of the Batman world is amazing, and Heath Ledgers performance was nothing other than iconic, that's EXACTLY how I would envision the Joker.

And now we have a confirmed sequel? Fuck yes. Rumored to feature the Riddler? I'd love to see Depp play that role, it would be great


----------



## daybean (Aug 13, 2008)

what, is this real. riddler for the next one....


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


>



Honestly though, Hugh Laurie might be a consideration.


----------



## daybean (Aug 13, 2008)

so jim carrey is out?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

daybean said:


> so jim carrey is out?



Definetly, I wouldn't want a clown as the Riddler.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I think if Nolan was to choose characters such as The Riddler or Mad Hatter he'd have to be very careful about who he picked to portray them because otherwise they might come out too similar to The Joker.
> 
> The Black Mask would be a good addition I think. But of all the people who have agreed to work on the next film Aaron Eckhart was one of them...
> 
> Similarly, although I say Philip Seymour Hoffman would make a good Penguin, so would Paul Giamatti.



I don't think there would be a whole lot of danger with making the Riddler too similar to the Joker, especially with the way Nolan has been doing things. It seems to me that the Riddler could be more of a slick sophisticated con-man sort of person with some MAJOR issues, being more internally insane than externally insane like the Joker is. That role, I would personally peg straight on Johnny Depp.


----------



## Naren (Aug 13, 2008)

In the comics, the Riddler and the Joker were two completely different kinds of villains, so there is no way that Nolan would make them similar at all.

And Jim Carrey would DEFINITELY not work in Nolan's Batman universe.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm totally sold on Nolan's interpretations, I'll be following this series of films eagerly


----------



## daybean (Aug 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Definetly, I wouldn't want a clown as the Riddler.



it was once again a joke. a dark riddler would rule!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

JUST SAY NO!


----------



## Naren (Aug 13, 2008)

That's like a pure 1960s interpretation of the Riddler.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> That's like a pure 1960s interpretation of the Riddler.



I really don't like that interpretation at all, it's just....cartoony.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

I mean come on...when you think of the Joker, which image do you naturally see here? From a psychological standpoint.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Mike, I agree with you so much it's not even funny.

The campy/cartoony way in which the Batman film franchise morphed was fucking ricockulous. They direction it went with Batman Begins was wunderbar.

You couldn't be more right on the Joker. It's like when Frank Miller took over writing and drawing Batman. The Dark Knight was born! Good bye, Adam West, hello adult audience.

And Angelina Jolie in any Batman movie just sucks. Reeks of big Hollywood BS. Who the fuck would have thought Heath Ledger as The Joker? But it worked. :zen:


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am not a comic book fan, I'm not a superhero fan, but I love Batman. It's the pervailing darkness of the character, and the city itself. The fact that Batman is just a normal dude, the villians are just psychopaths, no silly mutations or super powers or any of that nonsense. 

I need to pick up the Frank Miller books, his art direction and such is excellent.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Frank Miller is godlike.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

In fact I think the only comic book I was ever into was my copy of Spawn: Book of the Dead.


----------



## Naren (Aug 13, 2008)

Never read any of the Vertigo comics like Sandman?


----------



## forelander (Aug 13, 2008)

Has any one here seen Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind? Or anything Jim Carey has been in since Ace Ventura?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> Never read any of the Vertigo comics like Sandman?



No, what are they like?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

forelander said:


> Has any one here seen Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind? Or anything Jim Carey has been in since Ace Ventura?



I've seen tons of Jim Carrey movies, and don't get me wrong I like his acting, but he's not right for a role like this.


----------



## Naren (Aug 13, 2008)

forelander said:


> Has any one here seen Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind? Or anything Jim Carey has been in since Ace Ventura?



I have. I love Jim Carrey - as both a comedian and as a serious actor, but I do not think he would fit a role as ANYBODY in one of Nolan's Batman movies.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Me and Naren, making the same post, awesome


----------



## Naren (Aug 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No, what are they like?



The Sandman (Vertigo) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Critically acclaimed, The Sandman was the only comic to ever win the World Fantasy Award,[1] and the only comic book to ever be on the New York Times Bestseller List. Norman Mailer described the series as "a comic book for intellectuals."[2]


----------



## forelander (Aug 13, 2008)

Fair enough but the clown comments have made me think people aren't even aware that Carey has taken on roles other than The Mask and Ace Ventura. I think if he got the role the dude would pull something fairly special just to show people he's capable. But that's me. 

Keep in mind though, when I heard Heath Ledger was the Joker, all I could picture was this:





If that doesn't prove actors more capable than their previous roles, I don't know what does .


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> The Sandman (Vertigo) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks dude, I'll have to check that out at some point


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 13, 2008)

The Sandman is maybe the best comic ever. Gaiman's writing is so far beyond most writers...


----------



## Groff (Aug 13, 2008)

forelander said:


> Fair enough but the clown comments have made me think people aren't even aware that Carey has taken on roles other than The Mask and Ace Ventura. I think if he got the role the dude would pull something fairly special just to show people he's capable. But that's me.
> 
> Keep in mind though, when I heard Heath Ledger was the Joker, all I could picture was this:
> 
> ...



Lucky you, I thought of "A knights tale"


----------



## Decipher (Aug 25, 2008)

Who's ready for the next Rumor?
Cher In Talks To Be Nolan's Catwoman?


----------



## Kryss (Aug 29, 2008)

actually vin diesel as freeze would be interesting, to be honest he does pretty well as a darker sort of hero, what if they just turn him total villain in a cold dark way. someone just completely numb to right and wrong due to his desire to cure his wife. he's one of those guys that just comes off as so subdued yet has this intensity that no one else has. he would definitely be able to fit into the batman world in some capacity if not this one. i could see depp as riddler as well, honestly the guy is very good at coming up with completely unique characters and i think with something like this nolan and depp would definitely come up with something really great. the stage is set so high with the joker performance and 2 face that it is going to be very tough to top that for the 3rd. if the quality is anywhere near the last 2 though to me thats a win for the next movie, i definitely enjoyed the 1st 2 from nolan. very great portrayal of the batman universe.


----------



## Sindwulf (Sep 1, 2008)

I could see Anthony Hopkins as Mr. Freeze. Though regarding the cast for the next Batman, I was extremely skeptical of Ledger doing the joker and he blew me away.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 3, 2008)

Decipher said:


> Who's ready for the next Rumor?
> Cher In Talks To Be Nolan's Catwoman?




when i first read this, my face was like:  ->  -> 

but after thinking about it a little bit - the idea itself, making catwoman an in-the-ages frustrated vamp, is really something which i think could work.


----------



## Naren (Sep 3, 2008)

petereanima said:


> when i first read this, my face was like:  ->  ->
> 
> but after thinking about it a little bit - the idea itself, making catwoman an in-the-ages frustrated vamp, is really something which i think could work.



I disagree.

Nolan's Joker completely fits with the original Joker. His appearance is slightly different, but his attitude and actions are pretty much the same. Half-Face was almost exactly the same as the original. Batman himself is also like this.

Cat Woman is supposed to be Batman's main dangerous love interest. She's supposed to be sexy and dangerous -- AND she's supposed to be younger than Batman/Bruce Wayne. Cher is 62 years old. And not only is unattractive, but she wasn't attractive when she was younger either.

If she really is in talks over this, she might be crazy. I was talking about how ridiculous Jolie would be as Cat Woman, but she would seem the best choice in the world compared to Cher. If this movie got made with Cher as Cat Woman, it might still be a good movie, but I think everyone would be saying, "That was a cool movie, but what the fuck was up with Cher?  "


----------



## petereanima (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah, i am still getting nervous thinking about Cher to appear in the new movie.

but still, the longer i think over the idea itself (without Cher!) - i am starting to like it. it would of course be a fail when it comes up to "how close is she to the original idea of catwoman", but i am not the one who insists on that all the characters MUST be as close as it can get to the original (altough i love the new movie even MORE for making the Joker a more unique version, but at the same time beeing closer to the original idea of the Joker than anything else). Maybe i think so because i just cant think of a catwoman without thinking that a catwoman clsoe to the original would be too un-natural/un-realistic for a Batman movie in the Nolan series (because i think - and love them therefor - that they are the most realistic versions of the characters ever created).

that all said - i don't think that the Cher-thing will happen.


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2008)

i kind of half want Jolie to be catwoman just for the pics of her in the suit


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 1, 2009)

I am a pretty big Depp fan and I think he could do Riddler. It'd be interesting, he's a smart guy so he could create something fresh with it I think. He's a huge star already though and has been for over a decade so maybe he's too big for these Batman movies ?. Same could be said for Jolie, though I do think she might be good as Catwoman. Having said that... Catwoman in Nolanverse doesn't seem to fit to me.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2009)

What a weird bump.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 2, 2009)

The post, or something on Jolie?

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 2, 2009)

haha, I didn't realise how old the thread was. I just got here and decided to scower any interesting movie threads since I am a bit of a movie obsessive. My appologies.


----------



## sami (Apr 2, 2009)

JBroll said:


> The post, or something on Jolie?
> 
> Jeff



BAM.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm gna comment seeing as this thread has been bumped.

Ben Foster I think would be an epic Joker, or Johnny Depp. I wouldn't want to see the Riddler in a new film. Zsasz was a minor role in the first one, so he is set up to be featured in a sequel. Red Hood could be good too.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd love to see Bane in the next Batman movie!
Nathan Jones has got the body but can he play a superintelligent Villian?
Hugh Laurie as Riddler is a cool idea, he's a great actor 
And Vin Diesel as Freeze might work as well.
But no catwoman please


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 2, 2009)

No Jolie, please, I hate her face I really do...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> No Jolie, please, I hate her face I really do...



but she is teh sex? 

sidenote: I think Sean Penn would be a sick Joker


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't do another Joker movie, Ledgers Joker has become so important to so many millions of people now, just let him have that and maybe do Joker again when the next reboot of the franchise arises. I think of all the more famous and popular villains left, Riddler is the one who could be done in the most realistic fashion. Just simply being a very, VERY intelligent psycho would work fine. 

As for Jolie being teh sex ?... she kinda was until she got too skinny. I'd be too busy being concerned about breaking her in half to enjoy "spending time with her" wouldn't you ?...

I was gonna make another point but I lost it and cannot remember... perhaps I shall return soon when it comes back to me. BEWARE!.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2009)

I put Joker, my bad, I meant Riddler 

I think he could top Jim Carrey's version.

actually you're right bro, I watched Wanted and she was WAYYY too skinny, I would take 2005/2006 Angelina in a second though


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2009)

if jolie is in it chances are she'll be in latex... i think that'd be enough to distract me from the fact that the movie might not be so good...


----------



## synrgy (Apr 2, 2009)

I was gonna hold off, but this has been bumped tons of times today, so I'm gonna jump in.

I think Batman: the Animated Series had the right general idea of the Riddler, (a man intelligent to the point of almost being robotic) and if the new movie features the Riddler, that's what I'd like to see.

Atlernatively, I'd be equally stoked about the Mad Hatter. 

As a side -- I haven't found Jolie attractive since the Hackers era, honestly.


----------



## MFB (Apr 2, 2009)

Jolie hasn't been attractive since...ever


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 2, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I think Batman: the Animated Series had the right general idea of the Riddler, (a man intelligent to the point of almost being robotic) and if the new movie features the Riddler, that's what I'd like to see.



Yeah, I really liked that Riddler. I remember watching that show as a child and a line spoken by the Riddler stuck with me. I might have it wrong, but it's to the effect of _"The 6pm train is always 10 minutes late." *Jumps down onto the train, leaving Batman behind.*_ 

Please tell me that someone else remembers this.


Phi ^_^


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 2, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Riddler in the "the Batman" cartoon series? 
I actually like that take on the character a lot and wouldn't mind seeing it on film he kind of has a BM/Marilyn Manson thing going on though so it's not for everyone, I also like the version of Mr Freeze in that show too and think it's the best version of the character so far.

Penguin is a little weird to be in the universe of the new movies but I think that they already have the perfect guy to play him in Tom Wilkinson, everytime I see the guy I think he'd make an awesome Penguin so it's a shame he's already in the series playing Falcone.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 2, 2009)

After seeing Philip Seymour Hoffman in Charlie Wilson's War, I keep thinking about him as the guy I'd like to see as The Pengiun.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2009)

^I'd be fine with that.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 2, 2009)

> Don't be an idiot. I bugged the Scotch bottle.



Jeff


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Penguin is a little weird to be in the universe of the new movies but I think that they already have the perfect guy to play him in Tom Wilkinson, everytime I see the guy I think he'd make an awesome Penguin so it's a shame he's already in the series playing Falcone.



+100

Tom Wilkinson is a mighty fine actor and would suit the role really well.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Apr 30, 2009)

honestly, Jolie would make an awesome catwoman...but im almost scared about it because it might be TOO good...


----------



## GH0STrider (May 4, 2009)

Deaths Madrigal said:


> honestly, Jolie would make an awesome catwoman...but im almost scared about it because it might be TOO good...



Changeling really changed how I viewed her as an actress. She was great in that film. I think she would need to give a few more great performances like this though to prove to me that she could pull of such an important role in a series that has featured nothing but great acting.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (May 4, 2009)

as ridiculous as it would be for catwoman to be in nolan's batman...olga kurylenko would probably make a good one....especially if she was naked...with my penis for a whip


----------



## Xaios (May 6, 2009)

Olga Kurylenko is really hit or miss for me. Sometimes she's absolutely smoking. In Quantum of Solace, however, I didn't find her very attractive.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (May 7, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Olga Kurylenko is really hit or miss for me. Sometimes she's absolutely smoking. In Quantum of Solace, however, I didn't find her very attractive.




...see, for me she's always a hit...i find her especially gorgeous in quantum of solace...and hitman...and max payne....and without a doubt, in The ring finger...

im pretty sure im obsessed with her


----------



## Bound (May 7, 2009)

You know, this may be blasphemy, but they could just stop. That's right I said it. Just stop making more Batman movies before it becomes as overplayed and as cheesy as the last time we went through the Batman movies.

Pretty soon Arnold will be back as Mr. Freeze in a dayglo neon blue suit spouting one liners. I'd just hate to see this franchise jump the shark and become the joke that the last run turned into, as I loved these two.

So please Mr. Nolan, unless you're going to make these hideously dark and can somehow top Heath Ledger. Stop. Just stop.


----------



## shredfreak (May 14, 2009)

Depp would be interesting to see as the riddler.
Christopher walken should be able to pull it off aswell but he might be too old to be cast for the role. Steve buscemi could be nice too but i somehow doubt it.

The only person able to pull mr. freeze off imho would be tobin bell (it honestly can't get any worse then arnie tbh )

Catwoman would be a hit or epic miss, especially with jolie ... (if she'd put on some weight again she'd be smoking hot in a catsuit though )


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 14, 2009)

Nick said:


> to be honest jolie, if she put a little weight back on, is the only actress i can think off with the 'assets' to properly display catwoman but i think it would make the film a bit shit. I do however know for a fact if she was dressed up like catwoman shed be my desktop and background on my pc possibly for a number of years!
> 
> I think depp would do the riddler quite well.



Same, I liked Depp In Sweeney Todd!


----------



## Dan (May 17, 2009)

ok, try to imagine this

A really really psychotic Steve Carrell playing the Riddler, now yes i know in some respects he is very similar to Jim Carey but i could see him playing the Riddler REALLY well

as for catwoman she needs a lesser part, as soon as she comes into the frame the movies are going to go out the window in my oppinion


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2009)

Plug said:


> A really really psychotic Steve Carrell playing the Riddler, now yes i know in some respects he is very similar to Jim Carey but i could see him playing the Riddler REALLY well


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 6, 2009)

guys, this is a no brainer steve wilkos should play the riddler

"BATMANS ARNT ALLOWED TO SIT ON MY STAGE!"


----------



## yingmin (Jun 6, 2009)

After the way they portrayed the Joker in the Dark Knight, I feel like a movie based on the Riddler would be a little redundant.

Also, earlier today I caught a good chunk of the original Batman movie with Michael Keaton. Having not seen it since maybe the mid-90s, I have to say that it did not age well. Watching it, all I could think was "THIS is the standard against which all subsequent Batman movies were judged?" It's really rather bad.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 7, 2009)

It is by far the best bad movie ever. I think it was always received too seriously for its own good.

The score, however, owns your face.

Jeff


----------



## synrgy (Jun 7, 2009)

JBroll said:


> The score, however, owns your face.
> 
> Jeff


 
Danny Elfman is the man!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 8, 2009)

still coulda done without the hints of Prince here and there, oi


----------



## jaredowty (Jun 21, 2009)

JBroll said:


> It is by far the best bad movie ever. I think it was always received too seriously for its own good.
> 
> The score, however, owns your face.
> 
> Jeff



Agreed.

Burton's movies are pretty terrible compared to Nolan's IMO, but both Elfman and Zimmer/Howard's scores are freakin awesome.


----------

